# Nail and wire concrete anchor



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it your really trying to do?
Unpressure treated wood should not be attached directly to concrete.
You should be using Tap Con's or a Ram Set.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not necessarily trying to do anything other than to ask a question that I presume has a relatively easy answer.
Also, I'm well aware of the possible issues with untreated wood against concrete. I don't believe I mentioned anything about treated or untreated wood in my original question and I don't see that the wood type is relevant to the holding power of an anchoring method. For the sake of eliminating unnecessary variables lets say I want to anchor a stainless steel plate to concrete.

If its absolutely necessary for you to know the nature and scope of any project I might have in mind, then rest easy, I'm not planning any project with concrete at the moment.
However, I did just finish one in which I used a good number of Tapcons and pre-expanded anchors. I like the pre-expanded anchors better, but they are a pretty permanent and heavy duty option. More so than I really needed. After reading references to the nail-and-wire technique I became curious that it could have been an effective and less expensive solution.

I just wanted to know how strong that type of anchor is. If, for example, I want to put up a shelf in the unfinished portion of my basement sometime in the future, would that type of anchor be suitable?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

dftc said:


> I've read on other forums that a nail driven into a hole with a piece of steel wire can work as a concrete anchor.
> My question is how strong is that type of fastener? For example, is it adequate to attach framing to a wall, or is it only for light-weight applications?


I have often times seen and used this method on the job site- mainly for pining something "temporary" or that has no structural value.
Another method- more convenient, is a 1/4" hole with 2 16 pennies driven into the hole. I see this used a lot by concrete form setters


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> I have often times seen and used this method on the job site- mainly for pining something "temporary" or that has no structural value.
> Another method- more convenient, is a 1/4" hole with 2 16 pennies driven into the hole. I see this used a lot by concrete form setters


Thanks. So I assume that this is used for temporary installations and is therefore fairly easy to remove. I imagine the form setters are intending to remove their forms at some point and don't want to break their backs doing it.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

dftc said:


> Thanks. So I assume that this is used for temporary installations and is therefore fairly easy to remove. I imagine the form setters are intending to remove their forms at some point and don't want to break their backs doing it.


Yep, good for shear strength. I wouldn't use these methods when you're concerned about pulling strength. 
It's simple to drill the 1/4" hole through a 2x, into the concrete and drive a couple nails into it. A few days later come back with a pry bar a pop them out.


----------



## Leekneelake (4 mo ago)

dftc said:


> I've read on other forums that a nail driven into a hole with a piece of steel wire can work as a concrete anchor.
> My question is how strong is that type of fastener? For example, is it adequate to attach framing to a wall, or is it only for light-weight applications?


This is very strong I know many people that have used it to secure 1x3 over styrofoam sheeting to secure drywall also if the drill is correct size and you use a soft wire example copper good luck trying to take it out with. Go do it one time and try to remove the mail c what happens


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We use that all the time, a lot when we are building concrete forms. 
Pull one out some time and see just how good they hold. 
We call it pinning.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a 9 year old thread. Hopefully the project is well under way


----------



## Leekneelake (4 mo ago)

Nealtw said:


> We use that all the time, a lot when we are building concrete forms.
> Pull one out some time and see just how good they hold.
> We call it pinning.


When you strip your concrete forums it is not cured and is still soft try it in hard concrete twist nail and wire good luck


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Leekneelake said:


> When you strip your concrete forums it is not cured and is still soft try it in hard concrete twist nail and wire good luck


I was talking about form stairs beside concrete or an addition to a foundation. We use double head nails for that and you won't pull them out with a hammer, a crow bar is what pulls them.


----------



## Klop (Dec 5, 2021)

3/16" masonry hammer drill bit
16 penny duplex nail
1 or 2 cut tie wire


----------

